# Bremont Straps



## Bugster

Anybody know if there is a good time to buy Bremont straps? Any particular holidays (Father’s Day/Black Friday ect) when discounts are offered? I like the genuine straps but they’re not cheap.

Im In no rush but wouldn’t mind getting another Khaki sailcloth strap for my Broadsword at some point to make it future proof.


----------



## gutteridgeandrew

When the watch is in for a service. Is the best price I've seen.

Sent from my SM-G986B using Tapatalk


----------



## Bugster

gutteridgeandrew said:


> When the watch is in for a service. Is the best price I've seen.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G986B using Tapatalk


Thanks. I'll probably just wait until then. These sailcloth straps seem to show wear around the pin holes quite quickly. Time will tell. Very comfy though. Some canvas straps are just not nice.


----------



## J Fix

Last Father's Day they offered 20% off on straps. I bought a vintage black leather strap.


----------



## johnnmiller1

If you are keen on a 20mm short sized black leather one, I've got an unused one lying around....


----------



## Bugster

johnnmiller1 said:


> If you are keen on a 20mm short sized black leather one, I've got an unused one lying around....


Thanks for that but I was thinking more like another green fabric one or distressed brown leather.


----------



## kritameth

If you want to try a more affordable alternative in the meantime I recommend checking out Artem sailcloth straps. I recently got one to replace the factory sailcloth on my Blancpain and couldn't be happier. My review, Artem Sailcloth Strap Review & Comparison Against....


----------



## jonobailey

Surely it would be better to find out who makes the straps, the Bremont prices are ridiculous.

For instance the new rubber and leather hybrid straps mounted on the new MB series watches are Hirsch Performance straps which are well under 50% of the cost of Bremont branded straps.


----------



## Bonzodog

I would say gasgasbones makes one of the straps.


----------



## M.I.

I bought three straps and they threw in a free deployment clasp.


----------



## bounce

That was a good deal, how do you find the deployant/deploymant clasp? does it stick into your wrist at all?


----------



## M.I.

I like the pin buckle but opted for the deployment clasp because they say it’s better on the leather. I was kinda worried about the comfort but decided to try it out, plus being free, I thought why not. Got in contact with the sales rep(Jay) at the New York Boutique, over the Bremont website chat service. He showed me how all three straps would look paired with my watch over a FaceTime session. I couldn’t decide on one particular one because I liked them all so I told Jay that I would buy all three straps if they threw in a free deployment clasp and he gladly said that was doable. I had them the very next day! Awesome customer service! After having worn the clasp for some time, I really like it. It’s comfortable to wear all day.


----------



## bounce

M.I. said:


> I like the pin buckle but opted for the deployment clasp because they say it's better on the leather. I was kinda worried about the comfort but decided to try it out, plus being free, I thought why not. Got in contact with the sales rep(Jay) at the New York Boutique, over the Bremont website chat service. He showed me how all three straps would look paired with my watch over a FaceTime session. I couldn't decide on one particular one because I liked them all so I told Jay that I would buy all three straps if they threw in a free deployment clasp and he gladly said that was doable. I had them the very next day! Awesome customer service! After having worn the clasp for some time, I really like it. It's comfortable to wear all day.


Ok great thanks for the info, I have heard they can be uncomfortable & am in two minds on whether to get one either for my Bremont or my Panerai.


----------



## dberg

Was just at the Bremont shop. Looked at the new Argonaut Azure on the orange strap. The strap is much softer than the old Temple Island strap. Felt like silicone, not rubber. Seemed like it was manufactured by a third-party. Anybody have any information on that? Bremont prides itself on its straps, but I think it needs to up its game. The Temple Island strap is old and there are better rubber straps out there. The sailcloth are nice, but they are leather lined, which seems odd to me -- given that they are used on my watches with significant WR. And, the 20 mm NATOs should be offered with solid colors, not just stripes.


----------



## rguimaraes

dberg said:


> Was just at the Bremont shop. Looked at the new Argonaut Azure on the orange strap. The strap is much softer than the old Temple Island strap. Felt like silicone, not rubber. Seemed like it was manufactured by a third-party. Anybody have any information on that? Bremont prides itself on its straps, but I think it needs to up its game. The Temple Island strap is old and there are better rubber straps out there. The sailcloth are nice, but they are leather lined, which seems odd to me -- given that they are used on my watches with significant WR. And, the 20 mm NATOs should be offered with solid colors, not just stripes.


I agree that solid natos are needed, but they do a pretty good job with the straps. The TI rubber is pretty good, but also agree that sail cloth should not be leather lined. At least they should have more than one option, leather or rubberized.


----------



## Jrushin

You still in the market for some Bremont straps? If you have a smaller wrist, I have a few that don't fit me:

Size Regular in black leather with white stitching (no buckle)
Size Regular in black leather with orange stitching (no buckle)
Size Small in black rubber with signed Bremont buckle
Lemme know.


----------



## Bonzodog

I like the look of Artem straps mentioned above,has anyone fitted one to a Bremont.


----------



## rguimaraes

Bonzodog said:


> I like the look of Artem straps mentioned above,has anyone fitted one to a Bremont.




__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content









Really worked for me.


----------



## Bonzodog

rguimaraes said:


> View attachment 16219538
> 
> Really worked for me.


Thanks,looks like it fits well.


----------



## rguimaraes

Bonzodog said:


> Thanks,looks like it fits well.


It was better than I expected w little break in.
PS: don’t know why the picture above is showing as “sensitive content”.


----------



## Turpinr

rguimaraes said:


> It was better than I expected w little break in.
> PS: don’t know why the picture above is showing as “sensitive content”.


Me neither.
I was a bit disappointed when I opened it 😄


----------



## Bonzodog

I swapped the bracelet from my Airco on to the S300,although it fitted between the lugs it sat a bit low leaving a ridge on both sides.The idea was to use the black Artem on the Airco,oh well back to the drawing board regarding a strap for the white S300.


----------



## Bonzodog

Blew the budget and went for a bracelet.


----------



## bounce

Bonzodog said:


> Blew the budget and went for a bracelet.
> View attachment 16245656


That looks very good, I keep thinking of one for my S500.


----------



## reeder1

rguimaraes said:


> View attachment 16219538
> 
> Really worked for me.


I recently bought an Artem- went for the xl as per their size recommendations and it’s so big that the last pin hole is still too big. Anyone else have that problem w Artem?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## [email protected]

Bonzodog said:


> Blew the budget and went for a bracelet.
> View attachment 16245656


I’ve been wearing my S 300 on the factory bracelet since purchasing it just a few days ago. It’s so comfortable that I barely feel the watch on my wrist.

So far, I’m duly impressed with the package 😎


----------



## Turpinr

[email protected] said:


> I’ve been wearing my S 300 on the factory bracelet since purchasing it just a few days ago. It’s so comfortable that I barely feel the watch on my wrist.
> 
> So far, I’m duly impressed with the package 😎


I went down the bracelet route too.
It's transformed the look of the watch and it was handsome before.


----------

